# Stoneware question



## VTdigger (Nov 17, 2012)

I recently dug a 2 gallon stoneware  brown glazed jug stamped with the name J Fisher Lyons NY(1878-1902).   It has heavy rust stains through out, what is the best way to remove rust from brown glazed stoneware jugs?  I'm extremely cautious with this jug, as I couldn't believe it when I dug it out and it was whole. What is the best way to go about cleaning it ?


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 17, 2012)

Jim,
 I have used Muriatic acid right out of the jug on stoneware. Buy a jug (you'll eventually use it) and pour a little on a sponge. wipe it on a corner or somewhere GLAZED. You will see that it does not damage a glazed stoneware piece. If you're leery of trying this, dilute it with water and then try it.
 Bill


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 18, 2012)

My method for cleaning ceramics is to soak them in a diluted Muriatic solution. I usually like 1 gallon of acid to 3 gallons of water. I soak the pieces to be cleaned for about 24 hours then take them out and scrub them. If any rust or other deposits have not yet been removed soak for another 24 hours and repeat until the ceramic is clean. Next is a very important step after soaking the ceramic in any acid you will want to soak the jug in clean water for several days, a week is even better and its best to change the water daily. This is to remove any acid that has penetrated into the pottery and get the piece back to a neutral PH. I have cleaned hundreds of pieces with this method with great results.

 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey VT,
 These guys seem to know what they are talking about and I trust their advice. Just wanted to pitch in that I have had moderately decent luck with a scotch brite pad and soapy water. Gets a lot of gunk off the outside - doesn't work at all on areas you can't reach.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> My method for cleaning ceramics is to soak them in a diluted Muriatic solution. I usually like 1 gallon of acid to 3 gallons of water. I soak the pieces to be cleaned for about 24 hours then take them out and scrub them. If any rust or other deposits have not yet been removed soak for another 24 hours and repeat until the ceramic is clean. Next is a very important step after soaking the ceramic in any acid you will want to soak the jug in clean water for several days, a week is even better and its best to change the water daily. This is to remove any acid that has penetrated into the pottery and get the piece back to a neutral PH. I have cleaned hundreds of pieces with this method with great results.
> 
> Chris


 

 Hey Chris,

 Thanks for this excellent How'd He Do It. I've always been scared to mess with acid. I do have those extra klutzy moments, and don't wanna end up in the Burn Unit. Been there, didn't like it much.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Nov 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> My method for cleaning ceramics is to soak them in a diluted Muriatic solution. I usually like 1 gallon of acid to 3 gallons of water. I soak the pieces to be cleaned for about 24 hours then take them out and scrub them. If any rust or other deposits have not yet been removed soak for another 24 hours and repeat until the ceramic is clean. Next is a very important step after soaking the ceramic in any acid you will want to soak the jug in clean water for several days, a week is even better and its best to change the water daily. This is to remove any acid that has penetrated into the pottery and get the piece back to a neutral PH. I have cleaned hundreds of pieces with this method with great results.
> 
> Chris


Same as Chris said except I use a less potent type that I get from the hardware store. It's called MURACID
               Randy


----------



## deenodean (Nov 28, 2012)

I use light steel wool to take of rust stains. Try it 1st on the bottom to make sure it does not scratch the sheen. If the steel wool won't work do what the other members suggest. 
 When using Muriatic acid, do it outside, wear eye protection and rubber gloves. It is potent stuff!


----------

